# European mount



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

This is the buck I harvested during deer gun season. I had a guy in Hartsgrove do it for me charged $50 bucks. I've done them myself in the past but hell for $50 bucks I will just let him do it. He has these beetles that do most of the work then he cleans and degreases it.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

jaybird71 said:


> This is the buck I harvested during deer gun season. I had a guy in Hartsgrove do it for me charged $50 bucks. I've done them myself in the past but hell for $50 bucks I will just let him do it. He has these beetles that do most of the work then he cleans and degreases it.
> View attachment 482223





jaybird71 said:


> This is the buck I harvested during deer gun season. I had a guy in Hartsgrove do it for me charged $50 bucks. I've done them myself in the past but hell for $50 bucks I will just let him do it. He has these beetles that do most of the work then he cleans and degreases it.
> View attachment 482223


The dog looks worried.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Nice mount. I use a guy named Jerry Peffer wildlife Artistry on Rt. 86 in Windsor. His beetles do great work too!


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

How much is he


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks great, he did a nice job!


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

DiverDux said:


> Nice mount. I use a guy named Jerry Peffer wildlife Artistry on Rt. 86 in Windsor. His beetles do great work too!


Jerry did a Turkey of mine back in 2005, he is an artist! I think he was up towards Cleveland at that time.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

My buddy and I do euro mounts on the side. We don't use beetles instead of a bleaching sequence so the skull comes out whiter. I get asked frequently about the beetles.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I skin mine and bury it in the yard until spring and then bleach them. Put a rubbermaid container over it with some weights so nothing drags it away.









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Misdirection said:


> I skin mine and bury it in the yard until spring and then bleach them. Put a rubbermaid container over it with some weights so nothing drags it away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried bleach in the past and it seams to weaken the skull.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

jaybird71 said:


> I've tried bleach in the past and it seams to weaken the skull.


Bleach was probably the wrong choice of word. I technically use a 40% Creme Developer from a beauty supply store (my wife has a cosmetology license). It's the same stuff women use to highlight their hair...

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

A paste made up of hydrogen peroxide and baking soda works very well.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Misdirection said:


> Bleach was probably the wrong choice of word. I technically use a 40% Creme Developer from a beauty supply store (my wife has a cosmetology license). It's the same stuff women use to highlight their hair...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


The cream is what my friend uses. He has done 3 or 4. His come out snow white.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Anyone know someone who does Hydro Dipping?


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Beautiful mount and a handsome shepherd you have there. Does anyone know of anybody who does euro mounts closer to Stark county? My boy has one he wants done and I have no interest in tackling that project.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Moo Juice said:


> Beautiful mount and a handsome shepherd you have there. Does anyone know of anybody who does euro mounts closer to Stark county? My boy has one he wants done and I have no interest in tackling that project.


This might be an option for ya. You just cut the antlers off at the base and then screw them on the skull. I haven’t finished mine yet but for 19.00 it was worth a try.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

That might be a way to use shed antlers?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Moo Juice, just had a European mount done on my buck from this year. Guys name is Carl Mazzocca (lives in Hartville) and his number is 330-858-3326. He boils, then uses peroxide. It came out beautiful. Very happy with his work. 2- week turnaround. If you call him, use my name as I think he was just about full? Tell him Ken from Hartville. Another guy that uses beetles in Stark Co (Alliance) is Hout's Skull Mounts (Jacob Hout), his number is 330-819-5137. I have never used him but spoke on phone and he seems like a good guy? Good luck.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Kenlow1 said:


> Moo Juice, just had a European mount done on my buck from this year. Guys name is Carl Mazzocca (lives in Hartville) and his number is 330-858-3326. He boils, then uses peroxide. It came out beautiful. Very happy with his work. 2- week turnaround. If you call him, use my name as I think he was just about full? Tell him Ken from Hartville. Another guy that uses beetles in Stark Co (Alliance) is Hout's Skull Mounts (Jacob Hout), his number is 330-819-5137. I have never used him but spoke on phone and he seems like a good guy? Good luck.


Awesome! Thanks for the contact information!


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Moo Juice said:


> Beautiful mount and a handsome shepherd you have there. Does anyone know of anybody who does euro mounts closer to Stark county? My boy has one he wants done and I have no interest in tackling that project.



This guy did mine a couple years ago. He's by the Canton/Akron airport. Very nice guy.


----------



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

Chad Roberts, in Rising Sun, Ohio uses beetles to clean the skulls and charges $80. I was very happy with my 2019 buck skull that he did for me. 😎















I shot a 25# Tom turkey in the Spring of 2020 with 1 1/2" spurs and a 9 1/2" beard. He did the skull for me for $20.


----------

